# Router rotation.



## PVW411 (Oct 27, 2011)

The bit manufacturers make bits that rotate counter clockwise (reverse from normal), does any manufacturer make a router that rotates counter clockwise?


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Welcome Preston.
All routers turn the same direction that I know of. Why would you want to rotate in the other direction?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

PVW411 said:


> The bit manufacturers make bits that rotate counter clockwise (reverse from normal), does any manufacturer make a router that rotates counter clockwise?


Hi had an old Craftsman router/shaper table that was wired that way the norm but had a reverse switch on it. I had to run it in reverse trying to make it act like a router table. I don't know of any routers that do that an can't think of a reason why they would want to in the first place.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I don't know of any routers that will run in reverse. The bits you are seeing that in reverse are likely shaper bits rather than router bits, as many shapers have the ability to run in reverse.


----------



## PVW411 (Oct 27, 2011)

Just to clear it up... I know the difference between a router bit and a shaper cutter I have both. There are reverse rotation router bits and they are easy to find on the web.
The reason I want a router that rotates in reverse is because I want to build a sepcial machine that has two spindles and mills both sides of a small square piece of plastic at once. We make thousands of these little pieces and if I can finish two sides at once I can cut my milling time in half. If both spindles rotate in the same direction then both spindles are trying to twist the piece in the same direction, not good.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

At one time I had a shaper and I would run the cutter in reverse rotation with the cutter upside down to help hold the stock down to the table top..most bits/cutters want to lift the stock up off the table top..

====






PVW411 said:


> Just to clear it up... I know the difference between a router bit and a shaper cutter I have both. There are reverse rotation router bits and they are easy to find on the web.
> The reason I want a router that rotates in reverse is because I want to build a sepcial machine that has two spindles and mills both sides of a small square piece of plastic at once. We make thousands of these little pieces and if I can finish two sides at once I can cut my milling time in half. If both spindles rotate in the same direction then both spindles are trying to twist the piece in the same direction, not good.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

If you are willing to modify a router... reversing the brush connections should reverse the rotation!/?

Not sure how well that would work with collet/nut threads.


----------



## PVW411 (Oct 27, 2011)

Dmeadows, thanks for the idea. In a previous forum I got that suggestion along with a warning that reversing the rotation might make the collet and bit work loose. What do you think?


----------



## giltic (Sep 27, 2010)

You can put one router above the table and the other router below the table and both bits will turn in the same direction.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

When was the last time you lost a wheel off your car, at one time they put left hand nuts on wheels but once it's tight it's tight 

====



PVW411 said:


> Dmeadows, thanks for the idea. In a previous forum I got that suggestion along with a warning that reversing the rotation might make the collet and bit work loose. What do you think?


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

giltic said:


> You can put one router above the table and the other router below the table and both bits will turn in the same direction.


Woodmaster does exactly this with an accessory lit for their planer!

Woodmaster Tools, Inc. - Accessories

I don't know about the collet and bit loosening while turning in reverse. Many recommend a locking nut on a shaper running reverse, but I have not had an issues. A bit coming loose at 25,000 RPM is quite scary, tho.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> When was the last time you lost a wheel off your car, at one time they put left hand nuts on wheels but once it's tight it's tight
> 
> ====


Good Point!


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> When was the last time you lost a wheel off your car, at one time they put left hand nuts on wheels but once it's tight it's tight
> 
> ====





Dmeadows said:


> Good Point!



Lugs on a wheel do not turn on a center axis as the hub on the spindle does. And even there a cotter pin is installed for safety. I've had more bearings come loose on a router bit than I've had wheels come loose on a car. It's possible the collet could vibrate loose.


----------



## giltic (Sep 27, 2010)

The collet will loose; No it won't; Yes it will; No, I think it won't....etc,etc,etc.
Why don't you just try. Spin the router in oposite direction and go hide, if the collet get loose


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I don't know about router bits that turn in the opposite direction, but there are twist drills that do and many years ago I was shown around a factory that made huge marine engines and one machine drilled numerous holes in injectors simultaneously, some turning clockwise and some anti-clockwise.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

I think if the collet nut did come loose I don't think it would send the bit flying. It would just allow the bit to slip & start to work it's way out which would ruin the cut. By then you notice something is not right & turn the router off to inspect. This is what happens when you forget to tighten it & it comes loose in normal rotation.


----------



## giltic (Sep 27, 2010)

If a bearing come loose then perhaps it's time to lubricate it or even replace it. And don't ever use WD40 for lubrication.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

giltic said:


> If a bearing come loose then perhaps it's time to lubricate it or even replace it. And don't ever use WD40 for lubrication.


Please explain the reason for this.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Just my 2 cents, why would anyone want to spray in a dust magnet in to the router..or on the out side of it.. MAN I hate that stuff.. 


===



harrysin said:


> Please explain the reason for this.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> hi
> 
> just my 2 cents, why would anyone want to spray in a dust magnet in to the router..or on the out side of it.. Man i hate that stuff..
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

Although this thread has gotten a bit off track, I was compelled to respond.

WD40 has it's purpose (and I always have a can in the garage) but lubricating bearings is not something it should be used for. It's a penetrating oil and has a very low viscosity (so it can penetrate) and is not suited for bearing lubrication, which depends on the lubricant forming a film on the moving metal parts. Also, since it's also a solvent, it will tend to wash away whatever good lubricant (e.g. grease) was on a bearing.

All oils will stick to stuff, including dust. That's one of the things they're that make them work as lubricants. WD40 is so thin (runny) that the the dirt and dust that does stick to it ends up being much more bulk than the oil itself.

Not sure what was meant about:



giltic said:


> If a bearing come loose then perhaps it's time to lubricate it or even replace it. And don't ever use WD40 for lubrication.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

If a bearing come loose just tighten the screw.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

RJM60 said:


> Although this thread has gotten a bit off track, I was compelled to respond.
> 
> WD40 has it's purpose (and I always have a can in the garage) but lubricating bearings is not something it should be used for. It's a penetrating oil and has a very low viscosity (so it can penetrate) and is not suited for bearing lubrication, which depends on the lubricant forming a film on the moving metal parts. Also, since it's also a solvent, it will tend to wash away whatever good lubricant (e.g. grease) was on a bearing.
> 
> ...


+1 on that.

I have been advised to use sewing machine oil on light bearings for that very reason....., particularly in the marine environment.

WD40 is a penetrating oil, not a lubricant.


----------

